# More Salmon Nuggets & Jerky



## cmayna (May 26, 2013)

Jerky and Nuggets being brined in a very simple (4/1) brown sugar / salt recipe with lots of fresh garlic.







Jerky air drying before smoker.  2 hours in smoker with Alder. 5+ hours in a dehydrator afterwards






Nuggets air drying before smoker.  2.5 hours in smoker with Alder, after the Jerky comes out. 






Completed products, destined for my belly.  Actually going to give most of it to the wife who is going fishing tomorrow, who will share it with the fishing boat's skipper and deck hand.  Two very nice guys who look after her big time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Looks Great from my house!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2013)

Two of my favorite salmon snacks right there. and you nailed both of them!!! Looks great!!! I used to have a charter fishing boat and I loved it when my passengers brought out homemade smoked goods and sausages!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Heat for Smoking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks too good to not try, on my list. (I'm gonna have to find a winning Lotery ticket to do all I want this year ). May try begging again...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Heat for Smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you there! I've been trying to find wild salmon in my neck of the woods for a good price. One would think that here in the Pacific Northwest that would be a simple thing to do. It's not, lots of that farmed pink mush. I finally found some wild salmon the other day at Whole foods. Copper River, $28/#, one fillet $56.00.Yeah ummm no!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 31, 2013)

Looks great!!!  I do about the same thing to my trout. Hard to beat. I also smoke them whole for dips and such but the nuggets and jerky has been my favorite lately.

The bites are great in salads too. Try it sometime.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 3, 2013)

Did another batch this past Sat of both Nuggets and Jerky. Why?  Because I gave all of my previous week's worth away to my wife's fishing buddies.  But luckily she came home with two more Salmon on the 26th, so the freezer got over crowded once again, asking me to yes, make more room.  

oldschoolbbq, my source of heat is my old electric big chief with a larger adjustable heating element.  2 hours around 140 for the Jerky then off to the dehydrator for another 6+ hours.  2.5+ hours starting around 120 for the nuggets, working up to 160 for the chamber temp, until I reach a IT of around 135.

Our daughter who is so sick and tired of us making Salmon dinners 2-3 times a week has gone bezerk over the Jerky.  She stole a whole hand full last night to take back to her studio for late night munching.


----------



## black (Jun 8, 2013)

-


----------



## migraine (Jan 2, 2014)

I just picked up 18lbs of skinless chunks/pieces from  Restaurant Depot in Sacramento for $3.50llb (no waste)

How long do you brine theses nuggets?

I'm assume wet rine by the looks.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## cmayna (Jan 3, 2014)

Smoke for 3+ hours.

Dry brine of Salt, br sugar & garlic


----------

